# Probleme einen funktionierenden Spiegelserver zu finden!



## neuling (1. Sep. 2008)

Hallo!

Vorweg möchte ich mich vorstellen: ich bin absoluter Linuxanfänger. Deshalb "neuling".

Ich habe versucht, einen alten Laptop per Netz zu installieren, weil dass CDROM-Laufwerk nicht erkannt wird und somit auch nicht die Ubuntu-CD 8.04.

Leider hängt die Installation bei der Suche nach einem Ubuntu-Archiv-Spiegel. Ich bekomme die wohl schon bekannte Meldung keine gültige oder verfügbare "Release"-Datei. Egal, ob ich die Sprache Englisch oder Deutsch wähle, ich komme nicht weiter!!

Da ich auch hier im Forum noch nicht schlau geworden bin, bitte ich jetzt um Hilfe - denn langsam knabber ich an der Tischkante ... 

Vielen Dank im voraus  

Alex


----------

